# How many times???



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

Just curious as to how many people are here w/problems from a first marriage, second, etc.

So I guess the question is how many times have you been married?

As I read posts some people jump right off and say hey this is my second marriage, first marriage, heading towards my 3rd divorce, etc.

Then others post for a while and then it comes out that they've been married twice etc.

Really curiousity is killing the cat so share if you will.

Rhea


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

When people ask if this is my first marriage I have always repsonded "No, it's my only marriage."

Once, 22 years and counting.


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

I love your answer Amplexor 
Thanks for sharing.

Rhea


----------



## LaBella (Mar 9, 2009)

My only marriage almost 21 years and counting. Sometimes I wonder if we should continue counting, but then why not. We have been thru so much that "is better a bad known than a good to know".

Bella


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

my only marriage... 3 years this september!


----------



## recent_cloud (Apr 18, 2009)

can i vote again?

i didn't like my answer.


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

Ha, that would take voting in the first place sir Recent.


----------



## recent_cloud (Apr 18, 2009)

i demand a recount.

or i'm taking it to the threads.

i'll have no more of rhea's rigged polls.

or mommy22's heavy handed thug tactics to keep us all in line online, or on in line, or yougettheidea.


point is, we're way past chads here, mommy.


----------



## MsStacy (Nov 11, 2008)

My only marriage....12 years.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

One and done, methinks. Ending my first marriage.


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

My first and only marriage (even if I were to get divorced) 12 years this coming July 12th. 

I would never get married again. Don't see the point.


----------



## Country Girl (Apr 19, 2009)

This was my first marriage. We quit living together at 22 years. At this point I'm not sure how long it will go on (on paper). I had no idea it would be so expensive and time consuming to get a divorce. I do believe this will be my first and last marriage!


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey, thanks for the poll, I'm the ONLY one married three times...sheesh


----------



## recent_cloud (Apr 18, 2009)

JDPreacher said:


> Hey, thanks for the poll, I'm the ONLY one married three times...sheesh


and that's why i cherish your advice.


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

recent_cloud said:


> and that's why i cherish your advice.


LOL!


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

JDPreacher said:


> Hey, thanks for the poll, I'm the ONLY one married three times...sheesh


JD,
Third time's a charm?


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

Third time is the best...I've never been happier...


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

Good I'm glad to hear that. My step-mom is my Dad's 3rd wife and they've been married 23 years...


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

I stopped counting after 12....


----------



## Country Girl (Apr 19, 2009)

JDPreacher said:


> Third time is the best...I've never been happier...


Guess some of us best get going  Hope I still have time!


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Gomez (Jun 5, 2009)

First marriage.

I would get married again only if my wife died while my children were still young enough to need a mother in the house.

My mom died when I was 10 and my sisters were 8 and 3. My dad never got remarried and I never saw him try at a relationship again.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

martino said:


> I would never get married again. Don't see the point.


EXACTLY!!!!!! 

Certainly wouldn't marry without living together to check compatibility!


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

Living together is no guarantee of anything. If the other person is only interested in marriage, they're just as likely to keep the ruse going until they get the ring. And the statistics on cohabitation are damning in themselves.

I'm on my second. I did nothing right the first time. But for this one I'm totally on the hook. I take total responsibility. I wanted it. I was so happy on the day of our wedding. I love him. I want him. I like him. I'm attracted to him. I'd pretty much rather die than get divorced from him. 

BUT. If this failed, I would likely never remarry. Singleness is good. Women can get sex just about any time they want so that's not a worry. And freedom is good, too. I'd be damned if I'd ever live with an uncommited guy. Why the hell would I want to have a quasi-commitment to someone who is only quasi-commited to me? I'd rather have the freedom to date whomever, whenever in that case.


----------



## Country Girl (Apr 19, 2009)

Well, going back to the three times being a charm. I think I may have figured out a short-cut. I'm on my first marriage (only God knows how long this divorce could go on). Therefore, I'm running out of time. So, it occurred to me........I'll just find someone who has been married/divorce two times. This would be their third time. Will that work? Not sure I would even want to go thru the dating and everything else to get there three times. My counselor has a very good point--why would you want to even get married again? My children are nearly grown and I'm not having any more. Her point is starting to make more sense.


----------



## recent_cloud (Apr 18, 2009)

mommy22 said:


> Hmmm and here I thought I was being subtle...
> 
> Someone's gotta keep you in line!:nono: ---Hey, wait a minute. Are you trying to incite others now? Uh-huh. I know this game.
> 
> :banhim:


i know how these things work. 

i've stepped over the line.

i need to be spanked.


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

You most definately WILL NOT be getting any blueberries this evening...now go stand in the corner and prepare for me to take shots at you.


----------



## recent_cloud (Apr 18, 2009)

Rhea said:


> You most definately WILL NOT be getting any blueberries this evening...now go stand in the corner and prepare for me to take shots at you.


uh oh

maybe i can assuage the situation if i post a false avatar of a randomly pretty model.


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

I'd prefer a randomly hot man, please and thank you.


----------



## recent_cloud (Apr 18, 2009)

Rhea said:


> I'd prefer a randomly hot man, please and thank you.


i'm hot, i'm a man, but i'm not random.

shucks, ma'am.


----------

